# Hello Haunters



## lightningstruck (Jul 29, 2009)

Good Evening everyone, hope all is well and things are getting ready for the Big night. We are trying to finish up several projects for Halloween that we found online. We live in Missiouri and we are excited to get to put out yard in the haunting this year. We missed out last year but this year we will make it and I will post some pics. Our 3 little ones are just as excited as I am and the wife is shaking her head ... Here they go again....:

Just wanted to say Hello to all on the forum... LightningStruck and baby bolts!!:jol:


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Greetings Lightning and bolts! Welcome to a great forum. What part of MO are you in? Hope to see some of your prop pic's soon.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello and welcome! You'll like it here - great people, great ideas, and great conversations.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Welcome and stay focused time is a wast'en


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the party!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Lightning!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome, lightningstruck.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)




----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

^YIKES!!! That's..........cute! (dryheaves)


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. LOL..I like the name lightningstruck and baby bolts.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Welcome Lightning!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome aboard! Best wishes for your 09 season!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Sounds like you have lots of little helpers.


----------

